# spider straps



## coolidge (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there a video on the applying spider straps?


----------



## reaper (Nov 2, 2010)

They are really self explanatory!


----------



## MasterIntubator (Nov 2, 2010)

Do a google search for "spider straps".  Look at the pics, especially the pretty one on MVPs site.

Study the positioning, the picture is near perfect, and its only flaw is the V strap positioning.... which could be design of the board and hole placement.

The straps come with instructions when you buy them, most employers toss these out.  Find a copy, and read it.

In a nutshell... this is how I do it..

1st - the V strap over the shoulders, into the a hole at the shoulder level.  Not a few inches above the shoulders allowing upward pt movement.  The strap is designed to cradle the shoulders, not hold head immobilizers in place.

2nd - The last strap ( at the feet ). This tightens the center strap and makes it plumb straight to work off of. 

3rd - The next strap below the V.  Which should go directly under the armpits.  Not somewhere below the chest. This prevents downward pt movement.  Work with the boobs.

Then the rest of the straps accordingly, and to each's own.  The first three steps will prevent most movement, and will make you look like you know what you are doing, as it should look good, as well as do a good job holding the pt.

Pad as needed to prevent lateral movement.


----------



## 94H (Nov 3, 2010)

If they are what I think they are then they took me and 2 Co-Worker (ATCs, one was the boss) about 20 minutes to figure out


----------



## Boston.Tacmedic (Nov 3, 2010)

I am not a fan at all, give me tape or football straps.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 3, 2010)

I had a partner toss me a set at an MVC my first day with my new service, and I'd never used them before. They are very obvious how they go on. Now folding them back up neatly for storage... *shudder*


----------



## zmedic (Nov 3, 2010)

One of the keys to them is when you are taking them off do one strap at a time and immediately fold it back in on itself, velcro to velcro. A lot of people just pull the whole thing off the board and then spend 20 min dealing with a tangled mess.

We use them on ski patrol, on advantage is you don't have buckles under the board in the snow to deal with. The down side is the velcro really doesn't work well when it gets snow in it.


----------



## emt_irl (Nov 3, 2010)

i like them, they are way better then speed clips/straps.

the memory aid we use is: nipples(v shaped goijng above the shoulder from the nipple line), navel, nuts and knee's then the last strap at the feet.

most doc's and nurses in the ed take them off and roll them into a ball which takes a lifetime to undo and fix.


----------



## 82-Alpha599 (Nov 3, 2010)

4 regular straps already pre-placed work very well if done right.  plus save a minute maybe two = 10-20% of your on scene time for traumas.  If you think they might shift on the board use 2'' tape or roller gauze where needed.


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 3, 2010)

Spider straps are self-explanatory how to put on..the ones that we have are color coded, you put blue with blue, green with green...etc.

However, I HATE them. I would much rather use the single straps or triangular bandages to secure the PT to the board and then use towel rolls and 2inch tape to secure the head. Much easier and doesn't take near the time that spider straps take.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 3, 2010)

Spider straps are easy and efficient IMO. It doesn't take that much longer than fixed straps, and secures the Pt to the board better. The service I'm going to school at uses them, we use them for ski patrol as well and at the pool I work at. If i can secure a Pt to a LSB while treading water with spider straps I don't understand how it can be that difficult on dry land...just my .02 though.


----------



## resq330 (Nov 3, 2010)

Just came across these on a Google search...never tried them.

http://www.allmed.net/catalog/item/742


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 3, 2010)

I work for one service that has all black, not color coded, spider straps. 

Pain in the ***.

I call them "Black Widow Straps".


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 3, 2010)

We use them  and I am not a fan. I'll take the old seatbelt style straps anyday. Then again I'm old and set in my ways.:blush:


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 4, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> We use them  and I am not a fan. I'll take the old seatbelt style straps anyday. Then again I'm old and set in my ways.:blush:



I agree with you, the old style seatbelt ones are fool-proof and they don't get tangled nearly as easily as the spider straps.


----------



## emt_irl (Nov 4, 2010)

emtchick171 said:


> I agree with you, the old style seatbelt ones are fool-proof and they don't get tangled nearly as easily as the spider straps.



but they do not hold the patient as tight in place i have found.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 4, 2010)

My service we have swivel straps and spider straps.  We prefer the swivel straps, the spider straps are hardly used because it takes a bit longer to clean and put them back in its bag than the swivel straps take.  There are some in my service who hate the spider straps with a passion.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 4, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> but they do not hold the patient as tight in place i have found.



We use the swivwl straps at my service we criss cross the straps and find that when done properly the pt does not move.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 4, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> They are very obvious how they go on. Now folding them back up neatly for storage... *shudder*



Amen to that!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 4, 2010)

emtchick171 said:


> I would much rather use the single straps or triangular bandages to secure the PT to the board and then use towel rolls and 2inch tape to secure the head. Much easier and doesn't take near the time that spider straps take.


 
Old School ~~ I like it...  =)


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 4, 2010)

2" tape brings back memories, I knew of emt's who would put it across drunk drivers  and less than cooperative peoples eyebrows to secure them to the  board. Worked great until you got to the E.R. :wacko: I guess I started in less than enlightened times. Then again I heard recently of an EMT who transported someone sandwiched between backboards.


As for the belt buckle straps in addition to the criss-cross I used to like to figure 8 the bottom strap around the feet. Worked great for securing someone to go down stairs.


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 4, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> 2" tape brings back memories, I knew of emt's who would put it across drunk drivers  and less than cooperative peoples eyebrows to secure them to the  board. Worked great until you got to the E.R. :wacko: I guess I started in less than enlightened times. Then again I heard recently of an EMT who transported someone sandwiched between backboards.
> 
> 
> As for the belt buckle straps in addition to the criss-cross I used to like to figure 8 the bottom strap around the feet. Worked great for securing someone to go down stairs.



Seen that done a time or ten!  as for the sandwiching between backboards...oh my goodness! haha would love to see a picture of that.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 4, 2010)

emtchick171 said:


> Seen that done a time or ten!  as for the sandwiching between backboards...oh my goodness! haha would love to see a picture of that.



I really hope you don't mean the tape. OUCH!


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 4, 2010)

I find Spider Straps OK to work with, as long as they're put away neatly. I despise (with great passion) the ball of velcro hell that they can become though... My preference is for 12' straps though. There are so many ways to thread those that you can really secure someone to a LSB so that there's no movement up, down, or sideways no matter how you turn or hoist the packaged patient... However, I'm pretty comfortable with all the typical methods of strapping patients to a board. 

I've seen the LSB sandwich... not a good idea.

As to using 2" tape... I love to work with 2" Zonas...


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 6, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> I really hope you don't mean the tape. OUCH!



Haha...yes I was actually talking about the tape...and its usually drunk people. I always try to be nice & fold the tape to keep it from sticking, but others...well I'm not going to go there...


----------



## EMTStudentwa (Nov 9, 2010)

HAHA, we just started trauma, splinting and back boarding in my class and I didn't even think to try folding the tape in the middle to make it easier on the patient. But as far as straps go, we use the clip and buckle straps for backboarding. Most of the counties around here are moving away from spider straps


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 9, 2010)

I like the seatbelt straps.. there a lot easier to get on the patient and in time critical patients i dont want to be wasting time putting the spider straps on...


----------

